# In need of service technician



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

SERVICE TECHNICIAN WANTED!! Pool Cover Pros, Inc. is currently looking to add a FULL TIME Service Technician to our team. 

Applicant Must:
- Be reliable
- Be detail oriented
- Have a valid drivers license
- Have a clean driving record
- Have prior carpentry and/or mechanical experience
- Be able to work independently or with a team

Duties Include, But Are Not Limited To:
- Evaluate jobs
- Complete service appointments
- Complete and submit paperwork for evaluations and 
appointments

Compensation/Benefits:
- Hourly wage
- Insurance benefits
- Overtime
- Training provided 

Please email or send resume 

[email protected]

Pool Cover Pros, Inc. 
P.O Box 246
Chebanse, Illinois 60922
Shawn Unger
Pool Cover Pros Inc


----------

